# Themed halloween items you have Sewn



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i made these Halloween themed microwave potato bag cookers


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I also made these what i call coffin tea bag book marks


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

and of course a bunch of mask with Halloween




























themes


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got these wicked plates that i did not want scratched so i made plate protectors for them


----------

